# 40 vol. peroxide 12%



## hudson hunter (Mar 31, 2009)

I have been doing taxidermy for about 5 years and have done a ton of euro. mounts . After reading a tutorial on Taxidermy.net (love that site) I was wondering where you can purchase the 40 vol . Peroxide . I know that hair stylists use it for bleaching hair.


----------



## martin_shooter (Sep 27, 2008)

if you know any hairstylists have them fet it for you. it is only regulated to the point that they can get it but they could get oodles of the stuff. other than that i dont know where you would be able to get it from


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

There are some beauty supply stores that do sell to the general public. Sally's is one here in G.F. I buy 40 vol. all the time for bleaching white feathers. If you don't have a Sally's (it's a national chain) just get to know sombody that cuts hair and ask them for help!


----------



## Toxic (Oct 26, 2009)

I know, bringing this one back from the dead, I wanted to add that I use Baquacil oxidizer (BO) from the pool supply store, its 27% peroxide its strong and also can blind you if you get it in your eyes, can burn your fingers also. but it works fast. only needs a 24 hour soak to work. When you use the beauty supply store peroxide, I would get the clear, you can still mix it with basic white to make a paste if needed.


----------

